# Bleistiftzeichnung



## Aragornaragorn (14. November 2004)

Hi leute auf gfx-verge gab es ein tut wie ich aus nem normalen bild eine bleistiftzeichnung machen kann. Leider geht die seite nicht mehr. Weis einer wie ich das machen kann?


----------



## McAce (14. November 2004)

Wenn du das Tut bis zur Seite 4 durcharbeitest hast du eine sehr schöne
Bleistiftzeichnung ohne großen Aufwand erschaffen, wirklich
simpel, aber in Englisch.

PS: Die Seiten sind nicht lang ;-)

Bleistiftzeichnung

Viel Erlolg McAce


----------



## Aragornaragorn (14. November 2004)

also englisch ist ja kein problem. danke für die schnelle hilfe.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. November 2004)

Google soll helfen. 

http://www.spectare.de/photoshop-tutorial-foto-zu-zeichnung.html
http://home.tiscali.de/jonnyknoxville/tuts/zeichnen/zeichnen.html
http://www.newtutorials.com/photo-sketch-effect-in-photoshop-tutorial.htm
http://www.spoono.com/photoshop/tutorials/tutorial.php?id=61


----------



## Clubkatze (14. November 2004)

Hehe, find ich ja saugut das mein Tut immer noch in Umlauf ist   

http://home.tiscali.de/jonnyknoxville/tuts/zeichnen/zeichnen.html


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Juli 2005)

*Achtung!*

Die Adresse unter der das "Realistisch Zeichnen Tutorial" von mir zu finden ist hat sich geändert!

Ab sofort: http://homepages.uni-paderborn.de/stefant/tuts/zeichnen/zeichnen.html


----------

